# I found this on Craigs list



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Kirby looks like a mix to me - esp/ only 30 pounds at 9 months. Are you adopting him?


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

I am looking for a friend of mine who really wants a golden retriever. She is looking for a golden on the smaller size. She really loves my goldens, but mine are ummmm on the large, tall, heavy side. 

I am glad she wants a golden as she was swaying towards a corgi. I just love my goldens.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I like Corgi's as well. 
It's really hard for me to say - I'm not an expert - but I do think Kirby is a mix...but mixes are just as good.

My Scout is a smaller golden in comparison to Noah - Noah is at least a head higher. But smaller does not = less active or anything less golden. I find Scout to be a little more hyper in his small body when compared to Noah. Noah seems a bit more casual and reserved (for a golden) and Scout is very animated. So she should really be thinking about the personality as well...not just size.


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

Thank you Noey, she is being very careful and she does understand about personality and all. My big babies are very laid back and mello. We have been talking about even going the rescue route.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

If your friend doesn't try to adopt this one, please send the Craigslist poster a message with contact info for Golden rescue in that area. You can find a list of them here:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=12679


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

Kirby has a forever home. The lady was able to find a nice home for him. I am very happy about that.


----------

